# reliability...



## cocheeze (Dec 7, 2005)

I know this question is as broad as the day is long, but I am planning a 4000 mile round trip from portland OR to columbia MO this spring break, and I was wondering if my 1982 Stanza is up to the job...

It runs strong as hell, only has 130k on the odometer, and is generally a good little car. I recently did a full tune up (plugs, wires, oil change, etc.), it has a new radiator and hoses, and doesn't leak any fluids. A clutch job was also done at 90k.

Does anybody have any experience w/ these cars on road trips? Any parts I should bring along? I plan on bringing a whole set of tools, full compliment of fluids and some replacement plugs.

any suggestions, concerns or comments? anything is greatly appreciated.

Casey


----------



## cocheeze (Dec 7, 2005)

...anybody?


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

If all your preventative maintence is done and you feel comfortable with taking the trip, then go for it. I wouldn't see any issues as long as all the little stuff has been taken care of. If you have a mechanic you trust, I'd take it to him, throw it up on a lift and just give it a good once over. Past that, plan for the unexpected.


----------

